# I refuse to believe.



## sheldon780 (Apr 17, 2013)

I finally feel it, this glimmer of hope. I refuse to sit here and believe that I will have to deal with this for 10+ years, I refuse to accept that kind of fate. I will never give into this bullshit. Who's with me!!! We fight, fight together! WE CAN DO THIS PEOPLE, ONLY WE CAN HELP OURSELVES, BUT TOGETHER WE CAN HELP EVERYBODY!!!

I can't begin to express how much I love and respect every single one of you, in my dark hours, you make me feel more human, more alive, and more caring. We have all been feeling pretty bad at times (Even if we can't explain what "bad" is lol), but bad can't hurt us, bad can't break us, bad can't un-motivate us. Bad is just a word to articulate something fearful, dreadful and uncomfortable. Drug induced, Anxiety, maybe neither. No matter what we fear and dread, no matter how distorted we feel, no matter how far things feel away from us, and rightfully, no matter how insane or crazy we feel we are becoming, it will not happen and we WILL find that glimmer, and that glimmer will grow and grow until it cannot grow any further, it will grow so large, that the glimmer can not be contained by the glass cage that surrounds our souls. So it cracks, and that crack is the beginning of recovery. It might get worse before it gets better, but that is the essence of life. We must accept this and hold on to that glimmer for dear life, and eventually, with time and a positive mind-set, an unyielding personality, and valor so strong that not even the most horrible symptom or thought can undermine it, that glimmer will be reborn into a new soul, one more understanding and powerful than ever before.

Lets here some positives! Force it if you don't believe it, make yourself find some good in your situation right now, no matter how stupid of crazy you think it sounds, or how much your feelings disagree. There is always a flip side to everything!


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Sheldon for you great and positive words. We need more people like you on here.


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

Absolutely, I sit here and think about how I was in February, man oh man, it's like you think it's over, but little by little, the onion of darkness is peeling off. It's like learning how to live again (even if you have been the same person living all this time). I refuse to believe as well, and we will be ok.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a process, true recovery. One must consistently challenge what oppresses in life, be it our cognitive distortions, or our environment. It's about taking our control back.


----------



## SorR3n (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the positive attitude, those are some beautiful words. I believe that DP/DR has hit all us for a reason, for everything happens for a reason. Suffering exists to teach us, to facilitate growth. After all this, I feel I'll have such a deep understanding of the nature of reality, thankfulness for every moment, and the ability to help others in their struggle. I love all of you! Let fucking break out of this cage and free our souls. This world is in such a state of misery, but it will change, I know it.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

I feel that glimmer of hope also a couple times a day. 
And I know from my last recovery that's the beginning of recovery.


----------



## dpisdumb (Dec 6, 2013)

<3 this


----------

